# selling on ebay



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

is anyone selling any of their work on ebay i been toying around with it for some time now. i think people will pay good money for good wood and good work,i think the internet have open the doors and i think it time to cash in . it just like the selling plans for wood jig i have seen on the internet $5, 10 times 500 are more people i see some nice things on the forum that if i was in the market to buy do it in a hart beat but i will go to my shop give me your feed back:smile:

*top*


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I wish you luck. Look up what you are thinking about selling...chances are there are 100 of them for sale made in China for less than you can buy the wood and pay for the listing.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

My personal opinion is if you're trying to sell very nice high end work on ebay whether it's woodworking, artwork, or hand spun wool sweaters, the e-bay factor cheapens it to a degree in which people will not be willing to spend good money on it. I buy from e-bay to pay less than what an item is retail. That's the reason most people shop ebay. It has lost it's appeal to many, and I believe had its day some years ago as a good business starter. Now it's all ebay stores, kind of like one of those giant flea markets where you can buy a 12 pack of socks for five bucks, but tell the guy you're going to walk to the next guy with the same and he'll let'em go for three.

It all depends on what your goal is. I would never say don't do it. Just be aware.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I have toyed with the very same idea... but I rarely see any hand made products sell for the hand made price. People look on ebay for deals not for custom stuff. 

It could be benefitual to use as advertising and generate interest and maybe get your name out there if someone likes your style.

I wish you luck with whatever you end up doing.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I discoverd this site yesterday... http://www.etsy.com/index.php Seems to be a lot of one of a kind Items, and the fees are pretty reasonable.............


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

When I first got started I sold stuff here http://www.yessy.com/ . Not a ton of stuff, but it was easy. Make it, list it and if it sold ship it. I sold a few thousand dollars worth of stuff. The biggest benefit was search engine placement/site traffic for me, I got TONS of hits to my site from there. Most did not want what I had for sale on yessy...but ordered something "custom".

I figured out early on (for me anyway) it was alot easier to make money custom. Have people tell you what they want then build _that_. Making something then trying to sell it has not been near as easy for me.

To quote you top "_i think the internet have open the doors and i think it time to cash in" . _Exactly. I would starve to death locally (surrounded by Amish) The internet and web sales keeps the lights on in my shop...you need a website. It has been discussed here before. I spend $26 a year on mine (check it out) an ad in the local paper costs twice that and never generates any work :no:.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

newspapers are almost just for libraries now. but the internet is something different with selling as you got the whole of america [and most of the world at your push of the mouse].

This is excellent self biz trade.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Ebay:*

Have tried several of my woodworking items on Ebay- only sold one- really did not make anything on it, people mostly go there for cheap bargains, you can not get hardly anything for good workmanship- " This is my opinion & my opinion alone, it is up to each individal to give it a try.


----------



## countrypride (Apr 28, 2008)

*Ebay?*

Sorry, I think its a bad idea. I have did it before with porch swings. I can sell them all day long here for 150.00 a piece and on ebay I couldnt get 70.00 because shipping added so much. I tried small items and all with not much luck. Try a site called craigs list. It totally free and I have sold a lot on there. If you have good luck there you could then consider ebay.
Just my two cents.
Dennis


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

this is why i put this out there to get the feed back and i was not that suprise at all with the replyes and i do want to say tks for all opinion i will kick it around a lot more meanwile on to another table


----------



## gilv (Jun 4, 2008)

countrypride's idea of using craigslist.org is a good one. The only draw back it that it mainly for local markets. Still you don't generally the bottom bargain hunters lurking on ebay. Good luck.


----------

